# DS #DSi 0124: PokÃmon White Version (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6894^^

Do not ask for ROM links!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 2, 2011)

HYPE.


----------



## rockbmi (Mar 2, 2011)

woooop cannot wait is there any info on AP


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 2, 2011)

It's almost certain that there will be AP.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome! both have been dumped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: LOLWUTZ? Chanser, why is one a DSi release and the other a normal release? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: Nevermind. Fixed? or maybe I read wrong.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll feel bad downloading it while listening to Iwata speak.


----------



## laurenz (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah Nintendo. You can give me a different colour as much as you want, I still ain't gonna play it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, since the noob flood asking for a patch, or even worse a translation, is as inevitable as the fucking tide, I hereby take my leave of the 'temp for the evening to continue my search for the Dissidia Duodecim ISO that must be around here somewhere, eat Pringles and maybe play a bit more of Star Ocean Second Evolution if I can be bothered. Toodles.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally!
I'm not a big Pokemon player but I like new stuff if you can say it this way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't tried the JPN version and/or the translated one just because I waited for this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.
Do you think that the n00b flood will be as big as the last one?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 2, 2011)

Works on DS2


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

All regulars! Get to the Bunker!


----------



## Covarr (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I get this impression that this is the most innovative entry in the series since the original games. Not to say it's necessarily the best, but it seems like they're finally trying new things instead of rehashing what they've been doing since Gen I.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Works on DS2



Wifi room too?


----------



## impizkit (Mar 2, 2011)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Yeah Nintendo. You can give me a different colour as much as you want, I still ain't gonna play it.



I love it and I agree. I did play Red for GB and loved the game. Then lost interest. Many, apparently still love the series.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 2, 2011)

Obviously people spamming about a "noob flood" are flooding the thread with unwanted post than rather the noobs.


----------



## ninhokova (Mar 2, 2011)

Works fine in Acekard 2.I, but experience pokemons no up!!!!


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 2, 2011)

not really hyped for this one for some odd reason o_o maybe cause  i played the (J)  version which  was translated. oh well ... i might try the new features


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2011)

ninhokova said:
			
		

> Works fine in Acekard 2.I, but experience pokemons no up!!!!



Than it doesn't work fine.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Obviously people *spamming about a "noob flood"* are flooding the thread with unwanted post than rather the noobs.


I don't know what's your problem, I just asked...


----------



## VentusVanitas (Mar 2, 2011)

Can people please stop saying it works fine on a card if there's no exp gain?!

Not working on m3 real, xp ap.


----------



## Covarr (Mar 2, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Obviously people spamming about a "noob flood" are flooding the thread with unwanted post than rather the noobs.


What about people spamming about people spamming about a "noob flood"?

What about me? I'm talking about people spamming about people spamming about a "noob flood". HOW DEEP DOES IT GO???


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Pokemon_Version_Blanche_FRA_NDS_DSi-EXiMiUS

French version.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bit confusing!


----------



## EliteKill (Mar 2, 2011)

Pokemon.Black.Version.EUR.NDS-SweeTnDs


----------



## +Sertsy (Mar 2, 2011)

Only english language? ;_;


----------



## sinbad.the.saile (Mar 2, 2011)

theres 2 or 3 parts to the ap
no exp, freezing, and union room errors


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 2, 2011)

I suppose it doesn't work with AAP on for AKAIO then.


----------



## Langin (Mar 2, 2011)

I found the roms, both of them. Now, Ill give it a try!

And I preordered this game so I won´t play this to much!

I feel SLOWWdowns already!


----------



## Blablub18 (Mar 2, 2011)

co za asy?


----------



## Sicklinker (Mar 2, 2011)

works on pal ?


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 2, 2011)

works on R4 with latest wood, but no xp gain XD


----------



## SSVAV (Mar 2, 2011)

It's great they uploaded them to Usenet.

Now 3/4 of the people son't be able to get it dump day.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> works on R4 with latest wood, but no xp gain XD


Didn't you hear me on the other thread?


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Obviously people spamming about a "noob flood" are flooding the thread with unwanted post than rather the noobs.


Irony?


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Blablub18 said:
			
		

> co za asy?



Prosz? mówi? po angielsku!


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Mar 2, 2011)

Has "No-EXP" AP on CycloDS AND SupercardDSone


----------



## Langin (Mar 2, 2011)

SSVAV said:
			
		

> It's great they uploaded them to Usenet.
> 
> Now 3/4 of the people son't be able to get it dump day.



Ghehe I found it on 5 websites so yeah no Usenet needed!


----------



## Gnargle (Mar 2, 2011)

SSVAV said:
			
		

> It's great they uploaded them to Usenet.
> 
> Now 3/4 of the people son't be able to get it dump day.


I don't subscribe to Usenet.
I've got it.
Also HAHAHAHA PAYING TO PIRATE


----------



## Blablub18 (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Blablub18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Yeah i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just saying this Awesome new word which became viral a couple of weeks ago from a Youtueb user called RayWilliamJohnson.


----------



## nico445 (Mar 2, 2011)

works fine on supercard ds two, exp gain and such haven't played much so can't say anything about freezing


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Blablub18 said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off Topic:
You mean the one when those two break the window?


----------



## Dann Woolf (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm gonna buy White and download Black.


----------



## Langin (Mar 2, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> I'm gonna buy White and download Black.



First buy white clear it and then play Black. Belive thats the best way to get the best experience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ow and played first battle, DSTWO works great!


----------



## Dann Woolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm heading to my local game store tomorrow to pick up White.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean on Friday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It will be available on the 4th in stores

But correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm laughing like heck and the people going "OMG IT WORKS GREAT BUT THE AP KICKS IN", like it barely working is somehow an upside.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 3DS aint out till the 25th but ive had my hands on one


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but in Japan it's already out, and seeing that you're from Japan why aren't I surprised!


----------



## EddyB (Mar 2, 2011)

Dann Woolf said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember someone calling me a troll earlier today for saying it will be dumped soon as it is in stores allready....

Hate to say it but: I TOLD YOU SO!!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol you clearly dont know who i am lol


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read your 3DS hands on, no offense, but I have no idea!


----------



## hunter291 (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 2, 2011)

lol google is your friend

well pokemon nothing new
all sav's work good (as expected)
AP same but different locations


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't mean to sound impatient, since I'm actually playing other stuff at the moment so I won't be playing the game immediately anyway, but...
_*PLEASE, SOMEONE, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, CREATE A UNIVERSAL AP PATCH BECAUSE TEAM CYCLOPS WON'T UPDATE THE FIRMWARE TO WORK WITH THE GAME UNTIL THE STREET DATE!*_


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm not perfect like you are.


----------



## lukecop80 (Mar 2, 2011)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound impatient, since I'm actually playing other stuff at the moment so I won't be playing the game immediately anyway, but...
> _*PLEASE, SOMEONE, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, CREATE A UNIVERSAL AP PATCH BECAUSE TEAM CYCLOPS WON'T UPDATE THE FIRMWARE TO WORK WITH THE GAME UNTIL THE STREET DATE!*_



It Begins


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the hell have you been?

it has ALREADY BEGUN


----------



## lrwr14 (Mar 2, 2011)

Downloaded the jap version and never got round to completing it, come to think of it I never completed a Jap pokemon game, I always do about 4 gyms then stop playing and wait for the english lol. I'll be buying this on friday.


----------



## outgum (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh god, it starts


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it as an offense, and I didn't said that I'm perfect, nobody is!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

nice for european users but i will wait for american version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






have fun everyone


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OBVIOUSLY you aren't perfect. you can't HEAR text silly. you READ it.

You don't even know how to read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just messing with you)

Also, from the other Official Pokemon topic, my post:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just going to help out here -- posting all the info for questions people may ask.

*ONLY WORKS ON SUPERCARD DSTWO. No other cart.
*EXP not going up is NOT working. That is Anti-AP/error.
*Saves from (J) DO work on (E).
*(E) dumps do NOT have DSi data
*no patches made yet. STOP ASKING


That should cover it for now.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> OBVIOUSLY you aren't perfect. you can't HEAR text silly. you READ it.


Actually I did that on purpose, because it's a saying in Hungarian which is used quite a lot in chatting, and that is: "Can't you hear what I'm writing?"


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh. interesting... You learn something new everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ON TOPIC

Has anybody else tried using (J) saves? DigiPokemaster reported the "FIGHT" button missing, but it is working fine for me.


----------



## blazza08 (Mar 2, 2011)

for those running black and white on the acekard 2i please could you tell us (and by us i mean me) what firmware your running because i have 1.8.5 and it doesnt go past the black and green loading green (black screen and ''loading'' in green letters)


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not really the answer you've been waiting for, but read a bit upper....



			
				Schlupi said:
			
		

> Just going to help out here -- posting all the info for questions people may ask.
> 
> ONLY WORKS ON SUPERCARD DSTWO. No other cart.
> no patches made yet. STOP ASKING
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

blazza08 said:
			
		

> for those running black and white on the acekard 2i please could you tell us (and by us i mean me) what firmware your running because i have 1.8.5 and it doesnt go past the black and green loading green (black screen and ''loading'' in green letters)


It does not work on AKAIO, period. Just wait for an update
It only works on Supercard Two


----------



## naito (Mar 2, 2011)

It works for Nds lite ????


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 2, 2011)

naito said:
			
		

> It works for Nds lite ????


stop being a retard please?


----------



## Trademark3001 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh crap. New pokemon game. you know what this means. GET TO THA CHOPPA!!!!111!!!11 I'm exited though. Pokenerd is what i am. lol


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont worry Acekard will update soon enough


----------



## SorasNobodyXIII (Mar 2, 2011)

Confirmed it works on R4i with wood, no exp though


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Mar 2, 2011)

SorasNobodyXIII said:
			
		

> Confirmed it works on R4i with wood, no exp though



Then it's not working


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 2, 2011)

Pokemon White work on Desmume
but it has the EXP AP

here is my save

http://www.mediafire.com/?mc95n2awztz9xmc

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=URJVASR7

***Pokemon Chosen Tepig***


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Mar 2, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> Pokemon White work on Desmume
> but it has the EXP AP
> 
> here is my save
> ...


Why would anyone want your save?


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 2, 2011)

feidhlim1986 said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont know just posted it
maybe it'll come handy to someone


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 2, 2011)

I can comfirm it work on Acekard 2.1i with AKAIO
with my JPN save *playing right now*
will try online


----------



## SwiftDS (Mar 2, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> I can comfirm it work on Acekard 2.1i with AKAIO
> with my JPN save *playing right now*
> will try online



You'll come up against the no-EXP AP though.  So careful with the misinformation.


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 2, 2011)

SwiftDS said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I was about to say that

but is not problem for me since is completed 100%


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 2, 2011)

I won't be able to play this until Sunday (March 6th).
I'm not going to pirate the game so I'll have to wait until it comes out. I'm excited.


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 2, 2011)

People just wait until Friday for a patch, thats when im guessing one will be out or Monday


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 2, 2011)

Officer Delibird said:
			
		

> Just wait til Friday and stop repeating the same shit please


Excusez-moi?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2011)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Yeah Nintendo. You can give me a different colour as much as you want, I still ain't gonna play it.



Why the hell would you post in the first place then?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2011)

NoEXP Patch HERE.

Instructions:

1. Rename Pokemon ROM to either "PokemonWhite.nds" or "PokemonBlack.nds". Letter size matters.
2. Paste patch onto your card.
3. Run patch. It will reset your cards firmware. Next, run the game ROM. You will get normal EXP.

~Foxi4


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 2, 2011)

wont run on cyclods so I figure foxi's ap fix is FAKE (still no exp gain)


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NoEXP Patch HERE.
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...


Oh God Hes a Troller he got kicked off a scene site for trolling this on theyre website
save some time in your life and dont download 
mods just remove this and ban him or suspend cause hes a troller


----------



## Daddy24 (Mar 2, 2011)

EDIT : NVM,someone replied before I posted.


----------



## disconnected (Mar 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NoEXP Patch HERE.
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...



Being fake or not, what do you mean by: "It will reset your cards firmware"? As you don't refer to any particular flashcard, you coded a way to "reset" every card? Just for that, my opion is that is fake. Why would you even need to reset a cards firmware to bypass AP!?


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NoEXP Patch HERE.
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...


Shut up troll ~rwj      This is fake get off GBA temp you were already kicked off another site for this


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 3, 2011)

So this works clean on AKAIO, but has No-EXP AP?


----------



## feidhlim1986 (Mar 3, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> So this works clean on AKAIO, but has No-EXP AP?



Because it has No-Exp AP, that means is does not work on AKAIO.

If the game has the no-exp AP on a certain flash cart that means it is NOT WORKING!

*No more of this "working but has no-exp AP" nonsense please*


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 3, 2011)

feidhlim1986 said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I don't consider the 2 to be the same thing.  Crashing and... a hard game... are not the same thing.
2. I MEANT to say "So this has NO problems on AKAIO, whereas other carts have to deal with AP?"

EDIT: Oh, and how's the DeSmuMe situation?


----------



## GameFreak_020 (Mar 3, 2011)

Apparantly it seems it's up and running on flash carts but as all mentioned it has the no exp-ap

HOWEVER besides that I came across something else on my M3 Real. After catching Lilipup the lower screen began to glitch: the panels to give a nickname or not became invisible. After touching the the touch screen the screens turn slowly black and the "caught new pokemon" sound will play on forever.

Don't get the strategy of nintendo to let people believe it works but slowly makes it unplayable. Why not just block it


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> =
> 1. I don't consider the 2 to be the same thing.  Crashing and... a hard game... are not the same thing.=


I didn't even know it was possible to beat the game without levelling up your team.


----------



## Zparks (Mar 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Don't get the strategy of nintendo to let people believe it works but slowly makes it unplayable.


I doubt they're letting you believe it works. I think AP is just their way of going "Stop stealing our sh*t" there is no better logic then that.


----------



## DarkFocus (Mar 3, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is...with a team of lvl1 F.E.A.R Pokemon....


----------



## GameFreak_020 (Mar 3, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> feidhlim1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 3, 2011)

Posting here to remind everybody that there has been no update since the afternoon. 

STILL only working on DSTWO.

NO PATCH for other cards.

PLEASE PLEASE READ PEEEEEOOOOPPPLLLEE


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

OMG DON'T CARE.

On topic . 'Hype."


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally! Pokemon games is out!


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 3, 2011)

I only played it on DeSmuMe for about 2 minutes. If you're suppose to get EXP from the battles in your room, then it doesn't work. (No EXP gain)


----------



## shackol (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys can you give me an idea on  the difference between these two versions.


----------



## basher11 (Mar 3, 2011)

shackol said:
			
		

> Guys can you give me an idea on  the difference between these two versions.


main legendaries, black city/white forest
each game has different pokemon that the other version doesn't have.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2011)

shackol said:
			
		

> Guys can you give me an idea on  the difference between these two versions.


Version exclusive wild Pokemon (such as Zekrom for White and Reshiram for Black), different 8th gym leaders, and Black City vs White Forest. (only some of the differences)

Reshiram is technically better for battles (as Reshiram is special attack-centric while Zekrom is physical attack-centric), but White Forest might provide a better gameplay experience to Black City.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 3, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Reshiram is technically better for battles (as Reshiram is special attack-centric while Zekrom is physical attack-centric)


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Mar 3, 2011)

any fix for m3i?


----------



## .Darky (Mar 3, 2011)

...There isn't a fix yet, Carlton.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Mar 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> ...There isn't a fix yet, Carlton.


"chuckles" keep em commin will.


----------



## VLinh (Mar 3, 2011)

Just to be clear, I read that it Works on the DSTWO, does that mean the no-exp AP is fixed using the DSTWO?

Thanks!


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 3, 2011)

works flawlessly with DSTWO
it's the rest of the cards that have issues
of course DSTT with errcode -=4


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does. Reshiram has good Sp. Atk and Sp. Def. while Zekrom has good Atk. and Def.
Since a lot of the game's power moves are non-physical attacks (in the physical/non-physical attack system introduced in Gen 4), it means that Reshiram will benefit more from those power moves due to it's stats.


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree...

Zekroms move set is based on high powered physical moves (the ones he learns by level up)
Example
Fusion Bolt, Electric, Physical 100 POW
Crunch? Dark 80
Outrage?? Lol dragon 120
Bolt Strike Electric Physical 130 POW

They deliberately gave zekrom some physical moves that matches reshirams SP Att
They balanced them quite well


----------



## .Darky (Mar 3, 2011)

It would've been awesome if Zek could learn Earthquake. Is it even a TM in this game?


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> It would've been awesome if Zek could learn Earthquake. Is it even a TM in this game?



Im guessing it is a TM but yeah, Zek cant learn it lol, we can dream

http://www.serebii.net/attackdex-bw/earthquake.shtml 
Yup, its a TM


----------



## klim28 (Mar 3, 2011)

Simple question... Can this EU version communicate with JP and US versions? Sorry never tried it before.

Thanks


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

klim28 said:
			
		

> Simple question... Can this EU version communicate with JP and US versions? Sorry never tried it before.
> 
> Thanks



If its using IR then no... cause flashcarts dont have IR chip thingys in them
But through wifi, i dont see why not, Its a normal function in pokemon games right, 
unless there specific ap stopping it from doing that


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 3, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. And most electric attacks that are special, Zekrom gains a STAB which makes up for it.


----------



## klim28 (Mar 3, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> klim28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks =) Trying this now.

Pirating this and buying Black retail.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 3, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> I agree. And most electric attacks that are special, Zekrom gains a STAB which makes up for it.


Who cares about that? Zek already got 2 physical electric attacks, one with 100 base power and the other with 130.


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention you can also teach him Stone edge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Physical attack FTW


----------



## lukecop80 (Mar 3, 2011)

i hope there's a Wood update tommorow for my sister's birhday


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i hope there's a Wood update tommorow for my sister's birhday



lets hope hbd for your sis tommorow.


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i hope there's a Wood update tommorow for my sister's birhday



How old is she turning? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Might have to give my wood an update... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean... Lulz Wut?

How active is wood anyway, kinda fell out of the scene for abit


----------



## heat6jones (Mar 3, 2011)

It only works with ds2? So nintendo wants us to buy that card? I'll consider it.


----------



## mad567 (Mar 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It only works with ds2? *So nintendo wants us to buy that card? I'll consider it*.


Of course nintendo wants us to buy their products... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After all it's just a company, that want money right?


----------



## lukecop80 (Mar 3, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???????????
she's 9


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh... Im desperate.
JOKES lol
Dam, too young lol


----------



## mad567 (Mar 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ummmm...... Lol what? Its not a nintendo product, lolz


Wait isn't pokemon white a nintendo product??
Or i got it the wrong way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

the Acekard is no better than the r4/dstt the acekard loads the game then it gets nowhere with the ap in the games.


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not talking about the ACTUAL game cart, we talking about the flash cart, since its the only one that works, everyone wants THAT cart, not the legit cart lol


----------



## mad567 (Mar 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not talking about the ACTUAL game cart, we talking about the flash cart, since its the only one that works, everyone wants THAT cart, not the legit cart lol



Ok sorry I understood wrong....
Well I guess we could wait a little for a wood update or an ap patch..


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yu-gi-oh then pokemon daym keep working YWG


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really hype for this one,the thing I am really waiting for is okamiden


----------



## retrogamefan (Mar 3, 2011)

I will post an AP Patch for EXP for Pokemon Black shortly. Just need to test the White version but I can gain EXP in Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## mad567 (Mar 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I will post an AP Patch for EXP for Pokemon Black shortly. Just need to test the White version but I can gain EXP in Black biggrin.gif.
> 
> STAY TUNED!!!



Now that's something interesting


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He just better hope he is right, or them mods gonna slam him for trooolololololololing


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> mad567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This guy has been fixing games for ages : http://gbatemp.net/t267243-retrogamefan-updates-releases


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i most certainly stand corrected, and i apologize.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 3, 2011)

4 hours later and nothing...
I want to play!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbseven (Mar 3, 2011)

Come on retrogame fan, help a fellow aussie out, I neeeeeeeeeed the patch. Come on. You know you want to.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2011)

is there a walking patch ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





seewhatididthere ?


----------



## barbseven (Mar 3, 2011)

I found a patch on another site, Said to rename the nds file, run this patch which was also an nds file. I can't believe I got rick roll'd via a fake nds patch. FML


----------



## outgum (Mar 3, 2011)

http://filetrip.net/f24193-Pokemon-Black-a...te-EFs-1-0.html

bam
Its retrogamefan's, all credits to him, im just posting his link cause i saw it pop up


----------



## barbseven (Mar 3, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> http://filetrip.net/f24193-Pokemon-Black-a...te-EFs-1-0.html
> 
> bam
> Its retrogamefan's, all credits to him, im just posting his link cause i saw it pop up



If this is for real I will marry you.


----------



## retrogamefan (Mar 3, 2011)

@Everyone

Here is my patch for Pokemon Black and White and will work for the (E), (F) and (S) versions. Please note this is only for the *EXP AP FIX*. I am now working on the Union Room Fix for Pokemon Black.

http://filetrip.net/f24193-Pokemon-Black-a...te-EFs-1-0.html

ENJOY!!!


----------



## nugundam0079 (Mar 3, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @Everyone
> 
> Here is my patch for Pokemon Black and White and will work for the (E), (F) and (S) versions. Please note this is only for the *EXP AP FIX*. I am now working on the Union Room Fix for Pokemon Black.
> 
> ...




Thanks!!


----------



## barbseven (Mar 3, 2011)

@Retrogamefan Thanks soooo much man, I can confirm this works on ACEKARD 2i with AKAIO 1.8.5 firmware. Thanks again sooo much.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 3, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @Everyone
> 
> Here is my patch for Pokemon Black and White and will work for the (E), (F) and (S) versions. Please note this is only for the *EXP AP FIX*. I am now working on the Union Room Fix for Pokemon Black.
> 
> ...



Awesome, is there any way of working this on a Mac?


----------



## barbseven (Mar 3, 2011)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> retrogamefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use a virtual PC


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2011)

the patch is "walking" !

EDGE V2.1


----------



## Falco91Bones (Mar 3, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @Everyone
> 
> Here is my patch for Pokemon Black and White and will work for the (E), (F) and (S) versions. Please note this is only for the *EXP AP FIX*. I am now working on the Union Room Fix for Pokemon Black.
> 
> ...



Tested and i am getting exp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thx alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsfmtl123 (Mar 3, 2011)

There is a black screen problem on no$gba,any solution?


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 3, 2011)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> @Everyone
> 
> Here is my patch for Pokemon Black and White and will work for the (E), (F) and (S) versions. Please note this is only for the *EXP AP FIX*. I am now working on the Union Room Fix for Pokemon Black.
> 
> ...



Nice job ! Will check it out later today (when i am back from work) Uhm what is that Union room stuff? Something you need or can you miss it


----------



## barbseven (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmvDN6OKQQk


----------



## moodswinger (Mar 3, 2011)

This might have been ask already so I apologize in advance, but why is this categorized as a DSi release?


----------



## moodswinger (Mar 3, 2011)

bsfmtl123 said:
			
		

> There is a black screen problem on no$gba,any solution?



Look here: No$ FIX


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

moodswinger said:
			
		

> bsfmtl123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope that only works for (J)


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying that he shouldn't think that Zekrom in unbalanced. Zekrom and Reshiram are both powerful in their own aspects.


----------



## Invincible (Mar 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say because I've read that the union room doesn't work. well. it does for me! I use an ACEKARD .


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone checked if the camera features work on the CycloDSi?


----------



## Master_B (Mar 3, 2011)

thanx for the exp patch m8. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Clau46 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Anyone checked if the camera features work on the CycloDSi?



No it does not work dsi sector is missing. The jap version works


----------



## .Darky (Mar 3, 2011)

So, the Union Room doesn't work in Pokemon Black only or White has this problem too?


----------



## shetan (Mar 3, 2011)

I can confirm its working on r4 normal with latest wood WITH the patch from here !!!
Also it works on my dsi with my r4 gold card ( with latest wood !! )
NOT working on my r4i sdhc red card ( get a error -5 )
we are past the first gymleader now. and my pokemon has evvolved already now
so no problems yet with xp ( thanks to the patch)
Is the union room very necaserry if you dont play with others ?? ( wifi i mean we only swipe pokemons in our family haha )
please let me know
I will keep you also up to date with game progress.. or any other AP
xxx


----------



## .Darky (Mar 3, 2011)

I've heard the game freezes randomly after applying the patch. Can anyone report if this is true?


----------



## shetan (Mar 3, 2011)

no my games ( black and white ) did not freeze at any time .. not on the r4 nor on the r4 gold


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 3, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> So, the Union Room doesn't work in Pokemon Black only or White has this problem too?




What does the Union Room do? because if i dont need it, i can patch. Else i stick with the JAP2ENG v7 version


----------



## doyama (Mar 3, 2011)

moodswinger said:
			
		

> This might have been ask already so I apologize in advance, but why is this categorized as a DSi release?



It's a DSi *enhanced* game so it has some features that you can take advantage of if you have a DSi. But you can play it just fine on a regular DS with minimal difference from a core gameplay perspective. It's still basically an animal enslavement racket simulator


----------



## shetan (Mar 3, 2011)

YEA i could use the union room without any problems..
talked to the girl inside
so with the patch i dont have problems yet
also works on black version !!!


----------



## ad00 (Mar 3, 2011)

My main concern is for the WiFi download for the boat ticket to get Victrini. Will the EU version be able to get that one when it goes live March 6th?


----------



## Rasenshurikenbum (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys

i have question about patching rom:
how to make your own patch?
what programs should i have?

can anybody explain that?


----------



## Langin (Mar 3, 2011)

Ghehe I got the real version! My local store is selling it! voor only €33 while black is €37. Ghehe


OMG Now I won´t get to much sleep tonight!


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 3, 2011)

shetan said:
			
		

> YEA i could use the union room without any problems..
> talked to the girl inside
> so with the patch i dont have problems yet
> also works on black version !!!




Hmm RetroGameFan says that union room maybe not works, and he is trying to fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## shetan (Mar 3, 2011)

yes ive read that 
but we tried just half an hour ago .. and we didnt get a black screen and we could talk to the lady inside the union room .. 
so that means it works right ?!
xxx


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 3, 2011)

shetan said:
			
		

> yes ive read that
> but we tried just half an hour ago .. and we didnt get a black screen and we could talk to the lady inside the union room ..
> so that means it works right ?!
> xxx




I guess it will then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Going to play tonight, starting with black


----------



## shetan (Mar 3, 2011)

you must first patch it with the patch mentioned here ! and it only works on an original r4 with latest wood or the r4gold with latest wood 
xx have fun tonight


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 3, 2011)

shetan said:
			
		

> you must first patch it with the patch mentioned here ! and it only works on an original r4 with latest wood or the r4gold with latest wood
> xx have fun tonight




I am working with a Acekard 2i. and the patch works i guess, not far in the game to test if it works with exp


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay I honestly want to know what Nintendo has done with the Anti-Piracy system  in Pokemon Black and White so that it is able to detect if it is being forced to start at 8000h.

Oy, what a headache. Guess I'm going to download and apply the patch.


----------



## Chaos-Zero (Mar 3, 2011)

When will be there a fix for DSTT.
It gives errcode=4 as error.


----------



## +Sertsy (Mar 3, 2011)

Any cheat (x2 exp) for spanish version? ;_;

I made .db with game id (IRAS-11F41913) but to activate the game gets the black screen ;_;

I find it very hard to raise the levels so I want to cheat -.-


----------



## zizer (Mar 3, 2011)

Chaos-Zero said:
			
		

> When will be there a fix for DSTT.
> It gives errcode=4 as error.



http://gbatemp.net/t281484-finaly-wood-for...p;#entry3492987


----------



## WrSmega (Mar 3, 2011)

can anyone confirm if the victini event works yet? I don't feel like changing my router settings to WEP internet unless I'm sure the event is online


----------



## Chaos-Zero (Mar 3, 2011)

zizer said:
			
		

> Chaos-Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jevuz (Mar 4, 2011)

does the union rom work in spercarddstwo?


----------



## blahkamehameha (Mar 4, 2011)

So I assume that the only differences between the European version and the American version will be text-based. The Europe version will have "colours", and America "colors", stuff like that.

It shouldn't affect the Wi-fi at all right? Playing a eurpoean game in america I mean.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 4, 2011)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> can anyone confirm if the victini event works yet? I don't feel like changing my router settings to WEP internet unless I'm sure the event is online


It should be up by now.
Besides, what could possibly go wrong?
You're only changing it to WEP for a few minutes.

You could just set your connection as hidden, so that random people on the street/neighbors won't be able to see it.
That is if your router can do that.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Mar 4, 2011)

The victini event works fine.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> megadude1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, or he can make it a secure connection...


----------



## mangatic (Mar 4, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> moodswinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats all i need to know thanks.


----------



## Falco91Bones (Mar 4, 2011)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> can anyone confirm if the victini event works yet? I don't feel like changing my router settings to WEP internet unless I'm sure the event is online


I downloaded the Liberty pass, only need to get to the boat. Then I can get to the house and i hope he is there


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Falco91Bones said:
			
		

> megadude1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already caught it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler: Spoiler



It's at level 15


----------



## Falco91Bones (Mar 4, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Falco91Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is not really a spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since it is standing on the pokemon website


----------



## Martijn2901 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have AK2i and akaio 1.8.5a but this game keep stuck in loading i have applied the patch form CK3
Someone know how to solve?


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 4, 2011)

Martijn2901 said:
			
		

> I have AK2i and akaio 1.8.5a but this game keep stuck in loading i have applied the patch form CK3
> Someone know how to solve?




working fine here with AK2i and Akaio 1.8.5, had only 1 freeze


----------



## madoo (Mar 4, 2011)

Martijn2901 said:
			
		

> I have AK2i and akaio 1.8.5a but this game keep stuck in loading i have applied the patch form CK3
> Someone know how to solve?



I had it too. I installed akaio 1.8.1 and it works. I don't know why it doesn't work on akaio 1.8.5, maybe it sth with sd card, because only few people report it.
Sorry for my english


----------



## Mana94 (Mar 4, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> So I assume that the only differences between the European version and the American version will be text-based. The Europe version will have "colours", and America "colors", stuff like that.
> 
> It shouldn't affect the Wi-fi at all right? Playing a eurpoean game in america I mean.


And the US version will have heavier AP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The text in NA and EU version is pretty much 99% the same.
I have seen scenes off the NA commercial on EU and they have the same words.
English is English :v

I already started the EU version, it's fun. I don't care for the American version...Nothing different to restart the game for.


----------



## ThunderGnat (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone have confirmation for Original R4DS v1.18? Like a directly patched ROM would be nice


----------



## YayMii (Mar 4, 2011)

Mana94 said:
			
		

> And the US version will have heavier AP


Actually, the EU ROM is almost identical to the US version.

Proof: there's no region code imbedded into the EU ROM, and people have been reporting that a non-scene US ROM dump is identical in internal data to the EU ROM.
You can also choose your US location in the EU version, which is further proof. And addition to that, Pokesav recognizes all Euro Pokemon as American Pokemon.
Here's a screenshot of the internal data of the European ROM:


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> All regulars! Get to the Bunker!


Bunker entered. 
Btw catboy, new avatar? or is it only I that have been gone for too long?


----------



## darkspirit456 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yay finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and awww my DS top screen is broken ): boo! T.T


----------



## VLinh (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmm, I thought the US versions be dumped by now, im not trying to annoy anyone or beg for it, but seeing the EU ones come out like 2 days in advance makes you think that maybe the US will be leaked tomorrow, but im going with launch date 

=P


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2011)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I thought the US versions be dumped by now, im not trying to annoy anyone or beg for it, but seeing the EU ones come out like 2 days in advance makes you think that maybe the US will be leaked tomorrow, but im going with launch date
> 
> =P


No need for the NA rom.
The games are exactly the same apart from some minor AM/PM differences. If the NA rom does get dumped, you'll be able to use the EU save file with it.
Hey guys, the EU ROM is actually almost identical to the US version.

Proof: there's no region code embedded into the EU ROM, and people have been reporting that a non-scene US ROM dump is identical in internal data to the EU ROM.
You can also choose your US location in the EU version, which is further proof. And addition to that, Pokesav recognizes all Euro Pokemon as American Pokemon.
Here's a screenshot of the internal data of the European ROM:






[/p]
^ YayMii's post


----------



## SirCake (Mar 5, 2011)

I got a problem with this game, I can only pick a gender and type in a name. Then it freezes, with or without the patch.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2011)

SirCake said:
			
		

> I got a problem with this game, I can only pick a gender and type in a name. Then it freezes, with or without the patch.


What flashcart and firmware are you using?


----------



## SirCake (Mar 5, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> SirCake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah, I forgot mention that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DSTT with wood for TT 1.25


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

ThunderGnat said:
			
		

> Anyone have confirmation for Original R4DS v1.18? Like a directly patched ROM would be nice


Get WOOD firmware and wait for a proper patch. R4DS 1.18 has been dropped a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## charlotte_tang (Mar 5, 2011)

does the camera feature work on homebrews? im using a dsi.


----------



## Conjy (Mar 5, 2011)

SirCake said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use Retrogamers ysmenu/ttmenu then.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 5, 2011)

How to find your friendcode and how to enter a friend code without using the IR (Original cart)?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 6, 2011)

This games was NUKED!

needs.to.be.cracked.as.per.ruleset

Waiting for 100% proper original clean version!


----------



## lukecop80 (Mar 6, 2011)

charlotte_tang said:
			
		

> does the camera feature work on homebrews? im using a dsi.



Well that was irrelevant


----------



## SirCake (Mar 6, 2011)

Conjy said:
			
		

> SirCake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have tried it, it won't work either


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 6, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> This games was NUKED!
> 
> needs.to.be.cracked.as.per.ruleset
> 
> Waiting for 100% proper original clean version!


this version is clean, cracking it would make it unclean.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Falco91Bones said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Off topic!*
Yeah, but there are people who don't bother to read those first and they're like "You spoiler, you ruined my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## barbseven (Mar 6, 2011)

And I'm back after my 2 or 3 day ban, talk about EPIC FAIL, I apologise for linking to a youtube video which then linked to the patched ROMS, I was pretty sure I wouldn't get away with it, but I still went for it. My bad, it won't happen again. Now that, that's done. Whats the progress on the patch, I have had a few freezes after applying the patch, I am using an AceKard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.5a Firmware. Anyone else having this issue? Also I read that there were issues with the union room? Any progress on this yet?


----------



## taken (Mar 6, 2011)

barbseven said:
			
		

> And I'm back after my 2 or 3 day ban, talk about EPIC FAIL, I apologise for linking to a youtube video which then linked to the patched ROMS, I was pretty sure I wouldn't get away with it, but I still went for it. My bad, it won't happen again. Now that, that's done. Whats the progress on the patch, I have had a few freezes after applying the patch, I am using an AceKard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.5a Firmware. Anyone else having this issue? Also I read that there were issues with the union room? Any progress on this yet?


Acekard 2i updated their card. http://gbatemp.net/t281748-akaio-1-8-6


----------



## barbseven (Mar 6, 2011)

taken said:
			
		

> barbseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Appreciated.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Mar 6, 2011)

It's pretty smooth on desmume with the patch......... Iwonder whether the same will work in (u) :-D


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> ThunderGnat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? What should we use then?


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 6, 2011)

Nevermind, I use the retrogamer stuff, working nicely


----------



## charlotte_tang (Mar 6, 2011)

does the camera feature work on homebrews? im using a dsi. please answer.........


----------



## disconnected (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone add success trading from white (or black) to any version using union room? Think I'm not having any success on supercard dsonei...
Tried white (on a dsi) to soul silver (on a ds) and I cant see each other inside the room...


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 6, 2011)

disconnected said:
			
		

> Anyone add success trading from white (or black) to any version using union room? Think I'm not having any success on supercard dsonei...


I have on the Acekard


----------



## disconnected (Mar 6, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> disconnected said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And it works on acekard?


----------



## Anghel132 (Mar 9, 2011)

disconnected said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(I hate being one of those "can anyone" guys but...) Can anyone confirm this?

I just tried getting into the union room with a friend last night but no joy. I'm using the pokemon white version (e) with the applied patch from here, acekard 2i all updated.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 12, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> No need for the NA rom.
> The games are exactly the same apart from some minor AM/PM differences. If the NA rom does get dumped, you'll be able to use the EU save file with it.



Actually, the NA game has a 24 hour clock.
It has no ESRB warning, too.

This is all for the best, because the ESRB warning is annoying and 24 hour clock is better anyway.


----------



## Kilian040 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've got a R4 SDHC and Upgrade Revolution (RetroGameFan v6.53) and Pokemon White/Black doesnt work and get: load rom errcode=-5. I have formated my card and tried it again but don't work. What can i do?


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, I have the EU version and the time is in 24h format too...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 13, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That only serves to further prove my point.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to let you know, what SoulSnatcher said was before the NA games got dumped. The NA cart and the EU cart are actually physically the same (except for the sticker on it). The ROMs _should be_ exactly the same, byte-for-byte.
However, the scene dumps of the NA version are missing the DSi data, so it's actually better to get the scene ROM of the EU version if you're looking for a proper clean NA ROM, since they're the same.


----------

